# LaHood talks HSR in Sacramento



## CHamilton (Jun 2, 2014)

Former Transportation secretary on high-speed rail, Congress and Obama


> The Bee’s editorial board met with Ray LaHood, who spent 14 years in Congress before joining President Barack Obama’s administration in 2009 as transportation secretary. A senior policy adviser at the international law firm DLA Piper, he stopped by to talk about high-speed rail and Congress.


----------



## leemell (Jun 2, 2014)

LaHood is probably there to advise Jerry Brown on how to get the money for HSR. There is a proposal floating around Sacraments that the assignment of cap-and-trade money to CAHRS be used as a guarantee to get a $20B FRA RRIF loan.


----------

